# Breeding Peppermint Shrimp



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

i dont know if a thread has already been written but i figured id ask the question anyhow. i have two peppermint shrimp in my 40g tank to help with any unwanted aptasia growth that i might get. there about 2" long now and are becoming a favourite in my tank. anyhow i noticed that one of the shrimps had a bunch of black inside the back part of his/her body and was wondering if that is the beinging of babe shrimps?

if anyhow has aa photo of the "Row" that the shrimp carry i would like to see it. i cant seem to find a picture of one on the internet as of late but i'll keep trying to find one.

thanks for any help you guys could give me


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i wouldnt expect much to come from this as pumps, powerheads, skimmers, fish, corals, hydroids, and other factors claim them before they can mature. not to mention a lack of food source. i wouldnt say its not possible as people have bred sexy shrimp before, but not without good effort.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> i wouldnt expect much to come from this as pumps, powerheads, skimmers, fish, corals, hydroids, and other factors claim them before they can mature. not to mention a lack of food source. i wouldnt say its not possible as people have bred sexy shrimp before, but not without good effort.


 
yes i understand all that but the question at hand was is this a discription of a pergnant peppermint shrimp? cause it if is, then i could start a smaller breeding tank for them to mature in


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

..


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

thats a cleaner shrimp but i guess they have the same biological features. thanks for the picture


----------

